# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости интернет-пространства  >  Dr.Web в вашем броузере - новая бесплатная услуга по проверке на вирусы

## Geser

Компания "Доктор Веб" объявляет о начале работы нового бесплатного сервиса, предназначенного для пользователей сети Интернет. Данной услугой могут воспользоваться все, кто бороздит пространства Всемирной паутины с помощью броузеров Mozilla, Mozilla Firefox или Internet Explorer.

Новый бесплатный сервис от компании «Доктор Веб» представляет собой расширение (plug-in) с помощью которого, перед открытием любой страницы в Интернете или закачкой файла на Ваш компьютер, Вы можете проверить содержат ли файлы, предлагаемые для скачивания на каком-нибудь сайте, вирусы или такие нежелательные программы, как дозвонщики, рекламные программы или шпионское ПО последней версией антивируса Dr.Web с самым полным набором вирусных баз, обновление которых производится не менее двух раз в час — такой частоты обновлений на сегодняшний день не может предложить ни один другой производитель антивирусов!

При этом Вам не нужно закачивать ни антивирусную программу, ни нужный файл на Ваш компьютер, — проверка осуществляется на серверах компании "Доктор Веб", входящих во Всемирную систему обновлений антивируса Dr.Web и, в зависимости от объема проверяемого файла, занимает несколько секунд, после чего Вы можете открывать интересующую Вас страницу или скачивать файл, не опасаясь вирусной атаки.

Для того, чтобы воспользоваться данной услугой, Вам надо всего лишь установить специальные расширения для Вашего броузера:

    * для Mozilla - Firefox
https://addons.mozilla.org/extension...firefox&id=938
      Щелкните мышкой по ссылке "Install Now" на странице с плагином. В зависимости от настроек безопасности может быть придётся явно разрешить устанавливать модули с сайта addons.mozilla.org. В большинстве случаев появится окошко с предупреждением о начале установки и кнопками "Cancel" и "Install now". Нажмите "Install now". Перезапустите броузер.
    * для Internet Explorer
http://www.drweb.com/online/drweb-online-ru.reg
      Щелкните мышкой по ссылке, нажмите кнопку "Открыть", подтвердите своё намерение внести данные из файла в реестр. Перезапустите Internet Explorer. 
drweb.com

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Algris

А к чему тогда вся эта возня с "опасными" куками, с заметанием следов сёрфинга и т.д.? Сами на себя стучать будем  :Smiley:  Спасибо - без меня..

----------


## Geser

> А к чему тогда вся эта возня с "опасными" куками, с заметанием следов сёрфинга и т.д.? Сами на себя стучать будем  Спасибо - без меня..


ПОчему это? И вообще, кого волнуют куки кроме параноиков?

----------


## Algris

> сервис....  с помощью которого, перед открытием *любой* страницы в Интернете или *закачкой файла на Ваш компьютер*,...


Куки это так - к слову. Где уверенность, что под видом защиты не собирается та или иная конфиденциальная информация о пользователе? Что-то я сомневаюсь в чистоте помыслов наших коммерсантов...

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Куки это так - к слову. Где уверенность, что под видом защиты не собирается та или иная конфиденциальная информация о пользователе? Что-то я сомневаюсь в чистоте помыслов наших коммерсантов...


 Для создателей антивиря идет очень полезный сбор информации ... раз кто-то передал адрес сайта, значит можно сделать выводы, что
1. этот сайт посещается
2. у юзера почему-то возникли подозрения по поводе его добропорядочности
проверив данный сайт с параноидальной эвристикой можно наловить зверей в коллекцию (а зловредные сайты взыть на заметку). Теперь умножаем это на кол-во юзеров и получаем неплохую динамику  :Smiley:  Хотя собственно это направлено на пользую юзеру ...

----------


## Гость

> Где уверенность, что под видом защиты не собирается та или иная конфиденциальная информация о пользователе?


Проверить что именно передаётся - элементарно. Ничего, кроме URL  :Smiley:

----------


## Algris

> Проверить что именно передаётся - элементарно. Ничего, кроме URL


Блажен кто верует...

----------


## Klopp

> Блажен кто верует...


Вариантов немного побольше будет.
1) Внимательно посмотреть внутрь предлагаемого reg-файла, немного пошевелить мозгами, сделать выводы
2) Воспользоваться програмами для отслеживания исходящего трафика, сделать выводы
3) Таки да, придумать себе что-то от балды и блаженно в это верить   :Wink:

----------


## vegas

moget ya 4e nedogonaya no u menya  nehrena ni 4ego  s ishakom  ne proizoshlo  ni kakoi konsoli on weba nety? what up .?

----------


## vegas

a ne vse ok  ona prosto ne otobrazals korektno na  english brouzere ))  komy interesno  podhodit i na  MYIE2

----------


## Algris

> Вариантов немного побольше будет.
> 1) Внимательно посмотреть внутрь предлагаемого reg-файла, немного пошевелить мозгами, сделать выводы
> 2) Воспользоваться програмами для отслеживания исходящего трафика, сделать выводы
> 3) Таки да, придумать себе что-то от балды и блаженно в это верить


Да ладно, не надо уж так сильно возбуждаться - и так верю что умный...хотя может это тоже от балды  :Cheesy:  Хороший сервис, пользуйтесь на здоровье!

----------


## vegas

thanx fo dat staff i like it ..

----------


## Klopp

> и так верю


Гы  :Cheesy:   А проверить? Может я полную фигню написал   :Wink:

----------


## Alexey P.

> Проверить что именно передаётся - элементарно. Ничего, кроме URL





> Блажен кто верует...


-------------------------------------------------------------------
 Паранойя - профессиональное заболевание специалистов по безопасности. Но любители могут зайти в этом гораздо дальше.
-------------------------------------------------------------------
                                                                (с) FAQ RU.CRYPT

 Гость и Klopp Вам написали абсолютно верно - не верите, так проверьте, это же несложно. А ерунду писать не нужно, ни к чему оно.

 "ООО ДрВеб" - совсем не та компания, которая станет заниматься сбором информации о посетителях, их интересах, сайтах и т.д. У них и своей работы вполне хватает. А с открытием этого сервиса, думаю, ее станет больше.
 Цель открытия данного сервиса - сбор новых вирусов, а также реклама компании, первой в мире предложившей такой сервис.

 По поводу приватности - если действительно интересно, их корпоративное полиси Вы можете прочитать тут: http://company.drweb.com/policy/?lng=ru . В нем касаемо онлайн-проверки сказано:
------------------------------------------------------------------------
 При загрузке файла на вирусную онлайн-проверку с использованием веб-ресурсов компании, в распоряжении компании оказывается не только сам загружаемый файл, но и полный путь к нему на компьютере пользователя. Компания заявляет, что ни при каких обстоятельствах не предоставляет информацию, содержащуюся в таких файлах, третьим лицам, а внутри самой компании к этой информации имеет доступ ограниченный круг сотрудников, в обязанности которых входит анализ и обработка подозрительных файлов с целью внесения соответствующих признаков в вирусную базу.
------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Alexey P.

Пользователи браузера Опера могут добавить онлайн-проверку антивирусом ДрВеб в меню своей Оперы самостоятельно. Это сделать достаточно просто:
- найти файл \Program Files\Opera\defaults\standard_menu.ini
- открыть его для редактирования в Блокноте (а лучше - в FARе или Total Commander).
- найти (поиском) секцию: [Link Popup Menu]
и в желаемом месте добавить в нем строку отсылки URL на онлайн проверку:
Item, "Scan link with Dr.Web" = "Go to Page, "javascript**:document.location='http://online.drweb.com/result?url='+escape('%l')""

 (внимательно, плиз, это - одна строка). Переноса на другую строчку в ней не должно быть).

- то же самое проделать и для картинок с URL - уже в секции [Image Link Popup Menu].

Т.е. получится примерно так:



> [Link Popup Menu]
> 
> Item, 67389		= Open link
> Item, 53018		= Open link in new page
> Item, 53019		= Open link in background page
> --------------------1
> Item, 54020		= Open link in new window
> Item, 67633		= Open link in background window
> --------------------2
> ...


- сохранить изменения, сделанные в этом файле.
- перезапустить броузер, если он работал.

 Для проверки - открыть страницу http://eicar.org/anti_virus_test_file.htm#dl 
 там будет серое окно с тестовым файлом eicar в разных видах. Щелкаем правой кнопкой мыша на eicar.com, выбираем "Scan link with Dr.Web". Должно открыться окно проверки:
==================================================  ===========
Файлы проверены антивирусом Dr.Web версии 4.32.2 (2004-11-01)
Copyright № Игорь Данилов, 1992-2004
Время последнего обновления: 2005-07-07,22:16:07

Размер файла: 0.1K
В файле eicar.com обнаружен вирус EICAR Test File (NOT a Virus!)
==================================================  ===========

P.S. Огромнейшее спасибо автору этой строчки для Оперы - Klopp. 
      Оригинальное сообщение с ней - http://my.opera.com/forums/showthread.php?postid=984239

----------


## Algris

> При загрузке файла на вирусную онлайн-проверку с использованием веб-ресурсов компании, в распоряжении компании оказывается не только сам загружаемый файл, но и полный путь к нему на компьютере пользователя. Компания заявляет, что ни при каких обстоятельствах не предоставляет информацию, содержащуюся в таких файлах, третьим лицам, а внутри самой компании к этой информации имеет доступ ограниченный круг сотрудников, в обязанности которых входит анализ и обработка подозрительных файлов с целью внесения соответствующих признаков в вирусную базу.


Ха, а откуда беруться пиратские базы МГТС, ГАИ и т.д.?
Разве не от того самого "ограниченного круга сотрудников"?!
Я ничего не имею против DrWeb,
несколько лет пользовался их антивирусом.
Но это моё право выбирать тот или иной продукт! 
И это моё право высказывать своё мнение! 

Прошу прощения за столь эмоциональную реакцию, но 
накидываться на человека скопом (ага! и я отметился!) 
не есть проявление смелости, скорее наоборот
и дурно припахивает ангажированностью...
Если моё присутствие на данном форуме раздражает
или чем-то мешает, не честнее ли сказать об этом прямо!

----------


## Alexey P.

Никто и не накидывался, Вам показалось. И никого гнать и в мыслях не было, чесслово. 

(в сторону: Точно, паранойя  :Smiley:  ).

----------


## drongo

Может за одно и для нетскейпа восьмого сделайте поддержку  ???

Он у меня на мозиле работает , а когда пытаюсь инсталировать данное расширение - говорит не поддерживает . 
Жаль , хотелось испытать  ;D

----------


## Гость

> Может за одно и для нетскейпа восьмого сделайте поддержку  ???
> 
> Он у меня на мозиле работает , а когда пытаюсь инсталировать данное расширение - говорит не поддерживает . 
> Жаль , хотелось испытать  ;D


A добавку в install.rdf пробовали?
Может заработает.

<!-- Netscape-->
        <em:targetApplication>
      <Description>
        <em:id>{3db10fab-e461-4c80-8b97-957ad5f8ea47}</em:id>
        <em:minVersion>8.0</em:minVersion>
        <em:maxVersion>8.1</em:maxVersion>
      </Description>
    </em:targetApplication>

----------

